# MTB Marathon Neheim Arnsberger Wald 24.6.



## Rennradlerjäger (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo miteinander,
wer hat nähere Infos zum ersten Marathon in Neheim? Eine Anfrage via Mail an den 1. Vorsitzenden (?) vom ausrichtenden Verein RC Victoria blieb unbeantwortet. Schon ein schlechtes Zeichen... Und wenn ich meine Erfahrungen mit den Victoria Rennradfahreren auf der Straße hinzurechne, summiert sich das zu einer Entscheidung gegen Neheim und für den zeitgleichen Spessart-Bike-Marathon. Zumal der zum letzten Mal ausgetragen wird. Aber der Frammersbach-Marathon ist richtig gut. In jeder Hinsicht. Organisation und Streckenwahl. Die macht mir nämlich die größten Kopfschmerzen. Der Arnsberger Wald ist mein Heimatrevier und ich kenne wirklich jeden Trail. Aber wenn Rennradler den Kurs planen, kann das eigentlich nix werden. Wenn ich da an den Wickeder Marathon von 2009 denke. Das war so ein Kurs für Crosser mit rasierten Waden und aerodynamischen Schuhüberziehern. Also: hat zufällig einer von euch irgendwelche Hinweise auf die Strecke? 
Grüße an alle Radler, Thomas


----------



## viper400 (13. Juni 2012)

Hi, nein Streckeninfos scheint es nicht zu geben:-( nur die hm ......Aber meine mail wegen der Startnummernausgabe wurde zügig beantwortet......
Ich hab mich jedenfalls angemeldet,da es bei mir fast vor der Haustür liegt....
Sollte jeder selbst entscheiden ob er teilnehmen will.Ich finde gerade beim ersten mal sollte man nicht vorher schon alles schlecht reden, vieleicht wirt es ja bombe.und wenn nicht wird nächstes jahr noch mal neu überlegt.
Ich fahr hin und gebe nachher mal ein Bericht ab;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChRadi (13. Juni 2012)

@ Thomas: mir ist´s genauso gegangen: Anfrage an RC Victoria Neheim vor rund 3 Wochen, bis Heute nichts gehört!

Streckenprofil oder Ausschreibung? Leider Fehlanzeige!
Gerade bei der ersten Veranstaltung müsste meiner Meinung nach die Werbetrommel richtig gerührt werden, sonst kann sich so ein Event erst gar nicht etablieren.
Wie es anders geht zeigen die MegaSports-Veranstaltung in Sundern und der P-Weg in Plettenberg - beide Rennen innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf allen Strecken ausgebucht!

Aber: Ich sehe es aber auch wie Viper400: nicht alles gleich schlecht machen!

Leider bin ich selber nicht da, sondern an dem Wochenende beim SellaRonda Hero, sonst wäre ich def. angemeldet. Veranstaltungen vor der Haustür sollten mitgenommen werden!


Gruß Radi


----------



## hefra (13. Juni 2012)

Ich fahre im ausrichtendem Verein und kann euch vielleicht etwas weiterhelfen.

Zur Strecke: eine Veröffentlichung der Strecke ist aus genehmigungstechnischen Gründen nicht erlaubt! Es hat so schon sehr lange gedauert eine Genehmigung zu erlangen. 
Wie für Marathons üblich hat die Strecke einen recht hohen Waldautobahnanteil aber auch ein paar Trails. Es ist ein ständiges auf und ab, es gibt einen etwas längeren Anstieg gegen Mitte der Runde.
Wer zwei oder drei Runden fährt wird mit einem weiterem Trail belohnt (für mich der beste auf Sauerlandmarathons).

Der Kurs ist übrigens nicht von Rennradfahren sondern von MTBlern geplant. Bei allem muss aber immer beachtet werden dass der Förster das letzte Wort hat!

Die Ausschreibung findet ihr bei Rad-net.de.

P.S. Thomas was haben dir die Rennradfahrer getan?


----------



## ChRadi (13. Juni 2012)

... das mit der Veröffentlichung der Strecke verstehe ich ja, ist beim MegaSports auch nicht anders.
Aber ein Höhenprofil sollte doch möglich sein, oder???

Bei rad-net.de habe ich die Ausschreibung nach Deinem Hinweis gefunden (nach einigem suchen!) - allerdings vermisse ich noch ein Reglement o.ä. 

Alles in allem: Ein bisschen mehr Werbung in eigener Sache und eine nutzerfreudlichere Gestaltung wäre angebracht!!

Gruß Radi


----------



## hefra (13. Juni 2012)

ChRadi schrieb:


> Alles in allem: Ein bisschen mehr Werbung in eigener Sache und eine nutzerfreudlichere Gestaltung wäre angebracht!!



Wird nächstes Jahr besser 

Das Reglement ist das des BDR.

Wozu brauchst du ein Höhenprofil? Wie gesagt, ein längerer Anstieg ab ca. km 13 oder 14. Der Rest ständiges auf und ab.


----------



## Honigblume (13. Juni 2012)

Ich bin dabei und freue ich schon


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (13. Juni 2012)

Hi hefra, danke für deine Infos. Schon mal gut zu wissen, dass die Planung von MTBlern vorgenommen wurde. Und verstehe ich dich richtig, dass man bei der Langstrecke nicht wie ein Hamster drei mal im Kreis fährt, sondern eine erweiterte große Runde fährt? Nehmt euch den Hinweis mit der Eigenwerbung mal zu Herzen. Ich verstehe euch nicht. Ihr schaut euch doch sicher auch mal die Ausschreibungen anderer Veranstaltungen an. Da gibt es viel zu lernen. Dann wüsstet ihr auch, wie groß die Konkurrenz an diesem Wochenende ist. Marathon Pfronten ist in jeder Hinsicht genial und Spessart-Bike-Marathon mindestens genauso perfekt. Und der Sella-Ronda-Bike-day ist auch noch an dem Wochenende. Das einzige Argument, was da für euch spricht, ist der Lokalpatriotismus und der geringe Aufwand für mich. 
Und zu deiner Frage: 
P.S. Thomas was haben dir die Rennradfahrer getan? 
Eure RR-Fahrer sind ja leicht an den Vereinstrikots zu erkennen. Und die grüßen eigentlich nie, fahren dafür umso lieber Windschatten oder können perse keinen anderen Rennradler vor sich sehen. Und einen MTBler sowieso nicht. Ich weiß, dass das Grüßen bei euch im Verein schon öfter thematisiert wurde. Aber längst nicht alle deiner Vereinskameraden haben verstanden, wie sehr sie dem Image des Vereins schaden. Mit dieser Meinung stehe ich nicht alleine da. Hör`dich mal um...


----------



## hefra (14. Juni 2012)

Der großen Konkurrenz an dem WE sind wir uns bewusst. Leider geht es terminlich nicht anders, da der Marathon im Rahmen des Stadtfestes stattfindet. Wobei ich ehr Wetter als den Spessart Marathon als Konkurrenz sehe, die meisten Fahrer bevorzugen eine kurze Anreise. 

Was fehlt euch denn bei der Eigenwerbung? Ausschreibungen lese ich persönlich nur bei Rad-net, ich weiß daher nicht auf was du raus willst. War das örtlich zu begrenzt? Immerhin habe ich vom Titelbild des Wochenanzeigers gegrinst  Flyer wurden auch reichlich verteilt. OK, die Homepage ist ein Sorgenkind... da muss sich demnächst auf jeden Fall etwas ändern.

Es ist eine 30km Runde, die mehrmals befahren wird. Aber da wir nicht an der selben Stelle aus dem Wald fahren wie rein, haben die Leute die 60 oder 90km fahren einen netten Trail mehr als die 30er Runde.

Die Sache mit dem Grüßen werd ich nie verstehen. Das Interessante ist, dass ich es auch schon andersrum festgestellt habe. Im Vereinstrikot werde ich nicht gegrüßt und den nächsten Tag mit Regenjacke grüßt mich der gleiche Fahrer! Mich freut es immer und ich grüße gerne. Egal ob Wanderer, Reiter, Rennfahrer oder Touris. Also wenn du freundlich gegrüßt wirst könnte ich es sein


----------



## senior-biker (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo hefra,
kannst Du auch eine Adresse für die Anreise mit Navi liefern?
Wie sieht es sowieso mit der Parkplatzsituation aus, da ja der Start mitten in der Stadt erfolgt.


----------



## hefra (14. Juni 2012)

Ich weiß nicht welche Parkplätze ausgezeichnet werden! Genug Parkplätze sind vorhanden. Ich würde nicht in der Innenstadt parken, da wird es wegen des Stadtfestes voll.
Ich würde empfehlen auf dem Parkplatz an der Ackerstraße (am alten Sportplatz) zu parken. Von da müsst ihr nur einmal durch die Fußgänger Unterführung und ihr seid in der Stadt. 
Wenn ich weiß wo geparkt werden soll werde ich das posten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## senior-biker (14. Juni 2012)

Danke für den Hinweis hefra.


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (14. Juni 2012)

Hi Hefra, nochmals danke für die Infos. Der Internetauftritt ist echt euer Problem. Nur einen sparsamen Flyer als quasi-pdf abzubilden ist mager. Die Werbung über Lokalpresse, Plakate, etc. macht schon auf die Veranstaltung aufmerksam. Aber die Detailinfos eben. Hast du ja hier mitgekriegt: Höhenprofil, Gpsies, Parkplätze,... ja und wo soll der Fahrer seine persönliche Fankurve platzieren?Wo können Zuschauer hin? 
Für mich hat sich das Thema aber erledigt. Dank deiner Info über die 3 x 30Km für die Langstrecke habe ich mich nun für Frammersbach entschieden. Grabig und so..(für die Insider).Die weitere Anfahrt macht mir nichts. Bin im Außendienst und das Autofahren gewohnt...und zahle den Sprit nicht selbst. Bleibt das schlechte ökologische Gewissen, für einen umweltfreundlichen Sport durchs Land zu fahren. Aber für mich ist ein Marathon immer ein Gesamterlebnis. So wie der Spessart-Marathon halt. Die Sauerlandrennen habe ich alle mehrfach durch. Mich reizen nur Rennen wie Oberammergau, Pfronten, Oberstdorf, etc. Auch Willingen ist für mich nur noch wegen der Expo interessant. Der Rest ist Kirmes. Das Mountainbike-Festival am Tegernsee dagegen ist ein echtes Mountainbikeevent. Kann ich allen nur wärmstens empfehlen. Von vorne bis hinten. Die Strecke vor 14 Tagen war dermaßen genial. Abwechslungsreicher geht`s nicht. Der erste Marathon, bei dem ich das Rad bergauf schultern musste über etliche Höhenmeter. 

Und dann noch zu meiner Kritik am RC Victoria. Da darfst du dich bitte nicht persönlich angesprochen fühlen. Ich habe da verallgemeinert. Aber so ist das mit den schwarzen Schafen, die dem Ruf des Vereins schaden. Mir ist bekannt, dass unter euren jungen Lizenzfahrern einige Problemkinder sind.
 So. Sorry für die vielen Worte und allen Teilnehmern am Neheimer Marathon (trotzdem) viel Freude am 24.6.


----------



## adriescc03 (17. Juni 2012)

Ist es möglich, vor Ort registrieren


----------



## hefra (17. Juni 2012)

Ja, aber gegen Nachmeldegebühr. 

http://www.rad-net.de/modules.php?n...ID_Veranstaltung=20365&mode=ascr_detail&typ=i


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

nachmeldegebÃ¼hr 15â¬ !?!?

ist nen witz, oder?


----------



## adriescc03 (17. Juni 2012)

Und Streckenverpflegung ?
1,2 oder 3 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

wann ist meldeschluß?


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

warum steht auf dem flyer 90km und beim bdr 100km für die langstrecke?


----------



## Rumas (17. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wann ist meldeschluß?



Siehe rad-net. Meldung bis 22.6.


----------



## Berrrnd (17. Juni 2012)

danke, habs übersehen.
dann geht das mit der nachmeldegebühr auch in ordnung.
2 tage vorher sollte man schon wissen ob man fährt oder nicht.


----------



## hefra (19. Juni 2012)

Parken: 
Ackerstraße (alter Sportplatz)
Werler Straße (Parkplatz neben McDonalds)
Möhnestraße (Parkhaus)
Binnerfeld (neuer Sportplatz)

Duschen sind nicht wie beim Straßenrennen in der Turnhalle sondern in der Binnerfeldschule (Halle ist belegt)

Verpflegung (wenn meine Infos noch aktuell sind) im Ziel und kurz nach der Einfahrt auf die zweite bzw. dritte Runde. Eine weitere Verpflegung wird aus organisatorischen Gründen dieses Jahr wohl nicht aufgebaut, ist aber bereits für weitere Veranstaltungen geplant.


----------



## Berrrnd (19. Juni 2012)

da ich die anmeldung für wetter verpasst habe, werde ich mir das ganze mal angucken und noch nen schnellen fahrer mitbringen. 

ist zwar relativ flach, aber wenn die strecke schön ist, kann das ja auch spaß machen.

die abstände der verpflegungsstationen zueinander ist aber schon heftig. 
in z.b. altenau sind auf einer 40km runde 2 verpflegungen und bei der durchfahrt gibts auch noch was.


lassen wir uns überraschen ...


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (19. Juni 2012)

...wenn du da mit dem "relativ flach" nur nicht falsch liegst. Meine Frage oben nach einem Streckenplan oder gps-Daten kam nicht von ungefähr. Wenn die Strecke gut gewählt ist, könnt ihr euch auf knackige Anstiege freuen. Keine 300 Hms am Stück, aber Sauerland halt. Öfter mal wieder aufwärts.  Der Ausrichter hat die Strecke ja immerhin von Mountainbikern planen lassen. Das macht, bei allen übrigen Mankos (s.o.), Hoffnung auf eine spannende Streckenführung. Allerdings habe ich letztens einen Biker im Wald getroffen, der beratend bei der Streckenplanung geholfen hat (kein Vereinsmitglied). Der liebe Mann ist aber erst seit wenigen Jahren Biker und noch nie einen Marathon gefahren...


----------



## Honigblume (20. Juni 2012)

Du mopperst auch dann noch, wenn du schon im Startblock stehst, oder?


----------



## Rennradlerjäger (20. Juni 2012)

...nein, selbstverständlich nie im Startblock. Da bin ich auch immer ganz sprachlos, wo es doch lauter rasierte Waden und Kompressionsstrümpfe zu bewundern gibt. Von den betäubten Sinnen durch ätherische Aufwärmöle ganz zu schweigen. Und dann noch all die schönen Räder...
Scherz beseite. Falls sich hier der eine oder andere auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, tuts mir leid. Fakt ist, dass zur Ehrenrettung des ganzen Unternehmens bislang nur `hefra` beigetragen hat.


----------



## Crimson_ (20. Juni 2012)

Ist eben unser erster Marathon, da gibts dann natürlich noch Verbesserungspotential. Berechtigte Kritik wird aufgenommen und dann nach Möglichkeit beim nächsten Mal anders gemacht.

Nur rumstänkern hilft hier ja keinem.

Zu Hefras Hinweisen kann ich (leider) nichts hinzufügen 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich am 24.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (20. Juni 2012)

so, jetzt mal ich,
ich verstehe nicht wieso  im Vorfeld alles schon schlecht geredet wird, lasst die Jungs doch erst mal machen, Kritik üben kann man später.

Bei radnet steht alles was man wissen muss...
Parkplätze und Duschen , Start werden wohl  ausgeschildert sein und sollte jeder finden, Neheim ist schlieslich keine Millionenmetropole...

Ein kleines Höhenprofil wäre sicherlich hilfreich aber GPS daten braucht keiner, wofür auch.... damit im Vorfeld jeder die Strecke abfahren kann und der Veranstalter im nächsten Jahr Probleme bei den Genehmigungen bekommt...und wer schon Marathons gefahren ist der kann auch die HM einschätzen...

und wenn sich einer über Grüßen und nicht weiß wo er seine Fans  postieren soll  aufregt der soll  mal ein Strassenrennen fahren um zu merken wo der Unterschied ist, Strassenrennfahrer mögen vieleicht manchmal arrogant erscheinen aber die fahren  für sich und gute Platzierungen während manche " MTB MarathonRacer" wohl ehr die Bestätigung von Freundin, Familie brauchen was für harte Hunde sie sind...


----------



## Zeckenporsche (21. Juni 2012)

Die Online Anmeldung ist dicht.
Kann man noch am Renntag Nachmelden?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2012)

siehe beitrag 14 und 15

das ist auch so ein punkt der beim nächsten mal bedacht werden sollte.
laut rad-net ist eine nennung bis 22.06.12, also morgen, möglich.
nun ist die anmeldung heute schon geschlossen. kann irgendwie nicht sein!

einen ähnlichen fall hatte ich letztes jahr beim 3 stunden rennen in hagen.
hier im forum wurde ein anderer, späterer termin genannt als die anmeldung dann tatsächlich geöffnet war.
nach nettem hinweis brauchte ich dann aber trotzdem keine nachmeldegebühr bezahlen.


----------



## hefra (21. Juni 2012)

Meldet euch einfach per Mail bei den Leuten von Time and Voice mit Hinweis auf die Rad-Net Ausschreibung. 

Ich hatte ähnliches mal bei einer anderen Veranstaltung, die Meldung wurde ohne Probleme angenommen.


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2012)

*Lieber Teilnehmer vom 1. Neheim Live Marathon,

 anbei die Infos der Ausschreibung nochmals per Mail:

 Start und Ziel: 11 Uhr Neheim Zentrum (PLZ 59755), Marktplatte am Dom

 Alle Parkhäuser und Parkplätze um den Neheimer Dom sind Sonntag kostenlos.

 Nummernausgabe: Nähe Start und Ziel Marktplatz

 Umkleidekabinen: Nähe Sart und Ziel Ausgeschildert

 Rundenlänge: 30/ 60/ 90 km 

 Höhendifferenz: 540 / 1200/ 1850 hm

 Verpflegung: Aupketalparkplatz

 Ergebnissdienst & Meldung: Time & Voice

 Strecke: Start neutralisiert über die Bundesstrasse in Richtung  Möhnesee. Scharfer Start ist vor dem Aupketalparkplatz unterhalb von  Moosfelde. Ab hier geht es ins Gelände Richtung Steetsberg. Weiter über  den Deleckerweg Richtung Hüsten. Von dort aus führt die Strecke über die  Märchenwiese zurück zum Ruhrtalradweg Richtung Ziel in der Neheimer  City oder auf die zweite und dritte Runde oberhalb Rusch & Moosfelde  wieder Richtung Aupketalparkplatz. 

 Zieleinlauf ist vom Ruhrtalweg über den Fresekenhof und Burgstrasse auf den Marktplatz.

 Eine genauere Streckenbeschreibung ist uns leider nicht genehmigt worden.

 Der Marathon ist Teil von Neheim Live. Verkaufsoffener Sonntag und Live  Musik inklusive... Freunde und Familien sind willkommen!

 Grüße & Gute Anreise!*


----------



## Zeckenporsche (21. Juni 2012)

Versteh ich das auf Rad net richtig das es ne extra Klasse mit Preisen für fahrer ohne Lizenz gibt?

Nachmelden ist also für 15 (!) Euro möglich, da komm ich wohl leider nicht drum rum.

kann man sich eigentlich noch während man fährt entscheiden welche Runde man fährt oder muss man das vorher festlegen?


----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2012)

und noch ne frage:

wie weit ist der aupketalparkplatz vom start entfernt?
wäre ja eine angebrachte position sich flaschen bereit zu stellen.


----------



## Rumas (21. Juni 2012)

Zeckenporsche schrieb:


> kann man sich eigentlich noch während man fährt entscheiden welche Runde man fährt oder muss man das vorher festlegen?



das würde mich auch interessieren... ich muss erst mal schauen wie meine Beine Wetter/Ruhr am Samstag so wegstecken...


----------



## Crimson_ (21. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> und noch ne frage:
> 
> wie weit ist der aupketalparkplatz vom start entfernt?
> wäre ja eine angebrachte position sich flaschen bereit zu stellen.



So ca. 3km

Bei den anderen Sachen weiß ich leider nicht bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (21. Juni 2012)

danke!

dann kann man da ja grade mal vor dem start vorbeifahren und flaschen abstellen.


----------



## Honigblume (22. Juni 2012)

Rumas schrieb:


> das würde mich auch interessieren... ich muss erst mal schauen wie meine Beine Wetter/Ruhr am Samstag so wegstecken...



Ah, noch jemand der so irre ist zwei Rennen an einem WE zu fahren


----------



## Berrrnd (22. Juni 2012)

fährt zufällig jemand in neheim, der ein paar sram matchmaker x zu verkaufen hat?

bitte per pn melden.


----------



## viper400 (22. Juni 2012)

Und noch einer !!!!! Sa.Wetter und So. Neheim......Geht alles ;-) hoffe ich


----------



## Rumas (22. Juni 2012)

Honigblume schrieb:


> Ah, noch jemand der so irre ist zwei Rennen an einem WE zu fahren



jo, ist ja nicht das erste Mal, einmal hat´s super funktioniert, das andere mal bin ich gnadenlos untergegangen... 

Hauptsache die Strecken sind nicht total verschlammt...


----------



## Honigblume (23. Juni 2012)

Sind morgen Anweiser vor Ort, die einen zu den Parkplätzen lotsen, denke das wird morgen ordentlich voll.
Gibts ne bestimmt Zeitvorgabe bis wann man auf die 2. und 3. Runde gehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (23. Juni 2012)

Es gibt eine Zeitvorgabe, ich weiß aber nicht auswendig wann die ist. 

Die Parkplätze sind eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen... Er werden aber einige Helfer unterwegs sein und sicher auch bei der Parkplatzsuche helfen.


----------



## NeoRC (24. Juni 2012)

bin wieder zurück.
War eine gelungene Veranstaltung.

-Parkplätze reichlich vorhanden.
-gute Einführungsphase, um sich zu sortieren
-gut ausgeschilderte Strecke
-reichlich Streckenposten (die auch angefeuert haben)
-der Zieleinlauf war gut organisiert

NUR leider keine Möglichkeit sein Rad sauber zumachen. 

Macht weiter so. Bitte aber noch im Vorfeld weitere Infos im Netz.
DANKE


----------



## viper400 (24. Juni 2012)

Da schliesse ich mich an. Die Strecke war gut gewählt und auch nicht nur Waldautobahn.Die Organisation war ok und Start war vollkommen ok so. 
Nur morgens den KAFFEE Stand hab ich vermisst ;-)

Weiter so, und wenn nächstes Jahr eine Fortsetzung folgt,dann bin ich dabei !!!!


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2012)

ich will nicht meckern, aber anmerken muss ich auch was.

- die brücke nach dem netten trail bitte beim nächsten mal mit teppich o.ä. versehen.
sie war zum glück trocken, aber ich will mir nicht ausmalen was bei nässe passieren kann.

- die streckenteilung vorher mit GROßEN schildern ankündigen. da gabs anscheinend manchmal etwas verwirrung.

- die durchsagen vor dem start waren ab etwa in höhe time and voice tisch nicht mehr zu vertehen, bzw. nur bruchteile davon. die starter noch weiter hinten haben wahrscheinlich gar nichts mehr mitbekommen. mehr lautsprecher aufstellen und diese dann vernünftig ausrichten.

- die ausschreibung auf der homepage verbessern. 
z.b. die nachmeldungen bis 1h vor dem start begrenzen, damit keine verzögerung auftritt.

- auf dem marktplatz haben wir einen helfer nach dem bikewash gefragt. er hat uns zu einer unauffindbaren shell tankstelle geschickt, die eigentlich auf der anderen seite der häuser am marktplatz zu finden sein sollte. ca. 5 leute auf dem weg gefragt, aber niemand kannte die tankstelle.

- lageplan anfertigen mit markanten punkten.
toiletten, parkplätze, duschen, bikewash, start

- zeitplan für die siegerehrungen erstellen.

- die verpflegung anders gestalten. 
kanister zum auffüllen der flaschen nehmen.
stilles wasser und iso ausschenken, und bitte keinen eistee. (beides bekommt mir z.b. nicht so toll)

- die helfer besser schulen.
wenn man vor dem start fragt wo man seine trinkflaschen postieren kann, und dann leider nur 1mal auf den letzten kilometern dort entlang fährt, bringen die einem nichts mehr.

- bei der anmeldung vor und nachmelder trennen. sollte dann schneller gehen.

- da vor dem rennen gewählt wird welche strecke man fährt, die startblöcke vielleicht danach aufteilen, oder sogar zeitversetzt starten.


so, das wars erst mal.

für das erste organisierte rennen hats mir schon ganz gut gefallen. 
die strecke ist zwar reines tempogebolze, aber das kann ja auch spaß machen.

wenn es zeitlich nicht mit einem anderen tollen rennen kolidiert, bin ich wohl beim nächsten mal wieder dabei.


----------



## hefra (24. Juni 2012)

Mir hat es richtig Spaß gemacht, die Stimmung war gut und es gab viel positive Rückmeldung!

Für nächstes Jahr wird es eine andere Streckenteilung geben, die war ehr aus der Not geboren.

Das mit der Brücke werde ich mal weiter geben, ich fahre bei nahezu jeder Trainingausfahrt über die Brücke. Als glatt hab ich sie noch nie empfunden, aber sicher ist sicher und ein Teppich ist schnell verlegt.

Hier einige Fotos, da meine Schwester krank war konnte sie nicht fahren und hat fleißig geknippst.
https://picasaweb.google.com/108200893792408772101/MarathonNeheim


----------



## Peter88 (24. Juni 2012)

Ja die bereits ausgesprochene Kritik ist berechtigt, aber schon auf einen sehr hohen Level.. wenn man das so sagen kann.

Wie ich finde eine der schönsten Strecken im Sauerland
Nettes Organisation Team 
Tolle Atmosphäre im Start und Ziel Bereich

also gerne wieder


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2012)

glückwunsch zum podium.

habe dich vor dem rennen leider nicht gesehen. stand etwas weiter hinten.


achso, einen punkt habe ich noch vergessen.

- bei rad.net stand für die lange runde 100 km und auf der homepage 90 km. oder andersrum.
mein tacho hat im ziel leider nur 80 km angezeit.


wie hießen die fotoknipser im ziel?
irgendwas mit hsk ...


----------



## Eddigofast (24. Juni 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> ich will nicht meckern,.......
> 
> 
> stilles wasser und iso ausschenken, und bitte keinen eistee. (beides bekommt mir z.b. nicht so toll)



Gehts noch?


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juni 2012)

ja!

wenn ich nach iso frage, und mir nicht mal gesagt wird dass es sowas nicht gibt, kann das ja auch nicht richtig sein.
beim nÃ¤chsten trinken habe ich dann gemerkt dass es eistee ist.
das ganze steht auch vor dem hintergrund der 19â¬ startgebÃ¼hr und der dafÃ¼r erhaltenen leistungen.

ich verstehe z.b. nicht warum man fÃ¼r die heute durchgefÃ¼hrte zeitmessung geld fÃ¼r time and voice in die hand nimmt.


und ja, ich fahre im jahr ca. 25 rennen dieser art und kann vergleichen.


das sind verbesserungsvorschlÃ¤ge!
ich schreibe nicht, dass irgendwas total mies war.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

Eddigofast schrieb:


> Gehts noch?



Hilft keinem weiter

Konstruktive Kritik wie die von k_star ist doch gewünscht um es nächstes Jahr besser zu machen.

Mir hat es auf jedenfall gefallen, die Verpflegungsstelle fand ich selbst etwas kurz und es hatte niemand Getränke zum anreichen 

Das Kreuzchen bei der Streckenteilung hat mich auch ganz schön aus dem Tritt gebracht. (Gut es wurde ja bei allen gemacht, ist aber doof vorm Anstieg.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (24. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch Victoria Neheim zum gelungenen Renn-Einstand.

Die Strecke habt ihr super ausgesucht!

Die lange Anmeldeschlange wurde entschärft, indem der Start zeitlich nach hinten gelegt wurde und Klopapier ist dann auch aufgetrieben worden ;-) 

Ich habe mein Ziel erreicht und mein erstes Mitteldistanzrennen erfolgreich gefinisht  
Was ich schade fand, daß die Siegerehrung der SenI w quasi ausgefallen ist, wir kamen zwar spät ins Ziel aber wir kamen, leider ist der richtige Pokal nicht aufgetaucht und so hat meiner nun keine Plakette... 

Wetter hat sich ja auch gut gehalten.

Ich komme nächstes Jahr sehr gern wieder zu euch


----------



## NeoRC (24. Juni 2012)

wenn muß ich ansprechen, wenn es um einen Pokal geht, den man nicht mitnehmen konnte?


----------



## Eddigofast (24. Juni 2012)

Crimson_ schrieb:


> Konstruktive Kritik wie die von k_star ist doch gewünscht um es nächstes Jahr besser zu machen.



Wenn jemand über die pers. Unverträglichkeit von Eistee jammert ist das für mich keine konstruktive Kritik.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

Nach Iso fragen und Eistee bekommen ist doch doof?!
Kann er doch nichts dafür.


----------



## Crimson_ (24. Juni 2012)

NeoRC schrieb:


> wenn muß ich ansprechen, wenn es um einen Pokal geht, den man nicht mitnehmen konnte?



Hast eine PN


----------



## hefra (25. Juni 2012)

weitere Fotos:

http://www.derwesten.de/sport/lokalsport/arnsberg/neheim-live-mtb-marathon-id6806017.html


----------



## Stronglight (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich fand es eigentlich alles soweit prima - für Neheim und das erste mal!  
Ok, einen kleinen Lautsprecher hätte man wirklich am Start aufstellen können... 
Was mich ein wenig irritiert hat, waren die Aussagen am Ende von einigen Fahrern, dass die Strecke sehr anspruchsvoll war  also bei trockenem Wetter und bis auf zwei kurzen Teilstücken, hätte man die fast mit nem Rennrad fahren können...hmm...naja, vielleicht auch ein subjektives Empfinden...


----------



## Dr-Jekyll (27. Juni 2012)

Hi.

Mir hat das Rennen sehr gut gefallen!!!
Man hätte das eine oder andere besser machen können, aber das wäre Klagen auf sehr hohem Niveau.
Es gibt eigendlich nur einen Punkt, der sauer aufgestoßen ist. Das waren die überzogenen 15 Nachmeldegebühr bei einem schon nicht geringen Startgeld von 19. 
Vergleicht man dazu noch die Leistungen bzw Startbeigaben (T-Shirt, Kopftuch, Riegel, etc) anderer Veranstalter, war das schon schwer an der Schmerzgrenze 
und hat bei einigen zu großem Unmut geführt. Hier sollte noch einmal drüber nachgedacht werden.

Besonders gut finde ich es, dass es mit diesem Rennen nun ein Event gibt, bei dem man Freunde und Bekannte, die sich sonst nicht trauen ein Rennen zu fahren, 
für die 30 km Strecke überreden kann. Die Tendenz geht ja im Moment leider in die andere Richtung. Immer schwerer, immer mehr Höhenmeter und längere Strecken. 
Dies ist meiner Meinung nach ein Hauptgrund für die sinkenden Starterzahlen bei den Rennen.

Ich hoffe, dass es mit dem Neheimer- und Titmaringhauser MTB-Rennen wieder eine Belebung in der Sauerländer Rennszene gibt und Anreize für Neueinsteiger 
und Aussteiger geschaffen werden. Solche "familiäre" Rennen gibt es leider viel zu wenig.


----------



## seppel72 (5. Juli 2012)

Dr-Jekyll schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Hi,
da kann ich  nur zustimmen, gerade weil das Rennen im und um den Wildwald Voßwinkel wohl abgesagt wurde. Dort konnte man auch zwischen 30/60/90km wählen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTTF3 (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Als Lokal, und Neuling was Marathon betrifft,  hätte mich die Strecke auch interssiert!

Denn so können neue Gesichter gewonnen werden!

Ich habe kein Problem mit 100 km und hätte mir die mittlere Distanz zugetraut.... aber geübt hätte ich schon gerne vorher...

Hat den inzwischen jemand einen GPS Track? hat doch bestimmt jemand sein Garmin oder Sportstracker dabei gehabt? ;-)

wäre dankbar für Infos... zur Not schriftlich!

mfg


----------



## seppel72 (16. Juli 2012)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Hat den inzwischen jemand einen GPS Track? hat doch bestimmt jemand sein Garmin oder Sportstracker dabei gehabt? ;-)
> ...



Hi,
bei www.gps-tour.info hat einer die 60km Version hinterlegt

 Tour #103180: MTB Marathon Neheim Mitteldistanz


Viel Spass bein Nachfrahren!


----------



## gamble (2. März 2018)

Gibts mittlerweile nen höhenprofil? Die HP ist ja leider auch nach 6 Jahren noch mehr als Mau von den Angaben her.

http://www.victoria-neheim.de/veranstaltungen/mtb-marathon/
https://time-and-voice.com/mtb/arnsberg-2017

Arnsberg könnte man 1. MTB Marathon werden und da würde ich mich schon gerne etwas drauf vorbereiten.

Vielleicht kann mir ja ach jemand helfen, der der Marathon Kurz und oder Mitteldistanz in den letzten Jahren mal gefahren ist.


----------



## C-Schicht (2. März 2018)

Hi
Ich war 2016 dabei,... auch als Neuling. 1. war in Sundern und 2. eben in Neheim

Ich fand es gut und fahrbar...
Klar auf ein Treppchen Platz brauch man als normal Fahrer nicht hoffen... 
aber wenn man mal schnuppern möchte ist das eine gute Gelegenheit...
Klar am Ende wollte ich mein bike nicht mehr haben wenn überhaupt nur noch zum Brötchen holen.. Aber das hat sich Gott sei dank wieder eingerenkt....


----------



## gamble (2. März 2018)

Wieso das denn, waren das hauptfeld so schnell/frustrierend?


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2018)

guck dir mal die ergebnislisten und die durchschnittsgeschwindigkeiten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gamble (2. März 2018)

Ohne höhenprofil kann ich die Zeiten nur schwer beurteilen.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. März 2018)

vergleich das ganze mal mit anderen rennen der nutrixxion marathon trophy.
da findest du zu fast allen strecken irgendwo höhenprofile.


----------



## C-Schicht (2. März 2018)

Diese Veranstaltung ist im Vergleich zu den anderen bei der Nutrixxion Trophy mit 600 Höhenmeter die Flachste...

Ich Weiß nur als ich ins Ziel Kam sind kurz danach die „großen“ ins Ziel geschossen...
Ps: ich bin nur die kleine Runde gefahren ....


----------



## gamble (3. März 2018)

Das ist doch schonmal ne Info. Die Kurzstrecke hat also 600hm?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Berrrnd (3. März 2018)

laut mehreren seiten hatte ein runde 35 km / 650 hm.

die aktuellen daten findest du, wie oben schon geschrieben, auf der homepage der nutrixxion marathon trophy.


----------



## Eddigofast (3. März 2018)

Hallo,
hier die GPS Daten der Kurzen Strecke: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hfwabojykeuriatg  die gefahrenen Zeiten der Sieger sind um so höher einzustufen da sich während fast des gesamten Marathons eine Gewitterzelle über der Strecke befand, es hat geschüttet aus Eimern, überall Sturzbäche und null Sicht, viele haben auch abgebrochen.


----------



## C-Schicht (3. März 2018)




----------



## general-easy (27. März 2018)

Moin, muss leider sagen dass Neheim letztes Jahr eins der schlechtesten Rennen überhaupt war. Unanspruchsvolle Strecke, Wenig Bikewaschplätze. Für das Startgeld gab es 0,nix geboten. Es war nichts im Startpreis enthalten. Nichteinmal 1 Müsliriegel, geschweige denn ein Teilnehmershirt oder sonst was. Bei der Siegerehrung gab es kleine Minipokale und auch dort war keine Spur von Sachpreisen. Beides Dinge auf die ich keinen besonders großen Wert lege. Allerdings sollte dann die Startgebühr auch entsprechend geringer ausfallen. Geld abkassieren und nichts bieten gehört sich nicht. Am besten war noch dass es viele Fahrer gab die 10€ mehr für einen Startplatz im ersten Block bezahlt haben, es im Endeffekt aber keinen wirklichen ersten Block gab bzw. nicht kontrolliert wurde wer sich reinstellt. Unterstütze da lieber Veranstaltungen bei denen der Kommerzgedanke nicht so auffällig ist wie in Neheim.


----------



## mäcpomm (24. Mai 2018)

general-easy schrieb:


> Moin, muss leider sagen dass Neheim letztes Jahr eins der schlechtesten Rennen überhaupt war. Unanspruchsvolle Strecke, Wenig Bikewaschplätze. Für das Startgeld gab es 0,nix geboten. Es war nichts im Startpreis enthalten. Nichteinmal 1 Müsliriegel, geschweige denn ein Teilnehmershirt oder sonst was. Bei der Siegerehrung gab es kleine Minipokale und auch dort war keine Spur von Sachpreisen. Beides Dinge auf die ich keinen besonders großen Wert lege. Allerdings sollte dann die Startgebühr auch entsprechend geringer ausfallen. Geld abkassieren und nichts bieten gehört sich nicht. Am besten war noch dass es viele Fahrer gab die 10€ mehr für einen Startplatz im ersten Block bezahlt haben, es im Endeffekt aber keinen wirklichen ersten Block gab bzw. nicht kontrolliert wurde wer sich reinstellt. Unterstütze da lieber Veranstaltungen bei denen der Kommerzgedanke nicht so auffällig ist wie in Neheim.



Kann das jemand bestätigen? 
Ich überlege nach Gilserberg auch in Arnsberg zu starten.


----------



## Hafenmeister (24. Mai 2018)

Ich fand es super 2017. Ich habe Spaß an den Marathon Rennen ein Riegel eine weitere Trinkflasche oder ein Shirt benötige ich nicht unbedingt. Im letzten Jahr gab es ein starkes Gewitter mit viel Wasser. Auf jeder Runde gab es 2 trails und es war immer flüssig zu fahren also keine Rückstaus. Mir hat es so gut gefallen das ich dieses Jahr wieder dort starte. Die Strecke war ungefähr 1,5 km/h langsamer als die in Sundern 64 km und 1400 hm hatte ich auf meinen Tacho. Das Startgeld finde ich angemessen. 





mäcpomm schrieb:


> Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> Ich überlege nach Gilserberg auch in Arnsberg zu starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hafenmeister (24. Mai 2018)

Das ist das Höhenprofil der Mitteldistanz 2017 gewesen. Ich hoffe das hilft Dir weiter. Meiner Meinung nach ist der Marathon in Arnsberg optimal für den ersten Marathon.


----------

